# Update 2011



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

So, I haven't been to the website for awhile, not since around Valentine's...it's a little belated as usual, but thank you to everyone who sent me a Valentine, I will post a photo of them later and get around to thanking you individually eventually  

We had a small Halloween for the Southern Hemisphere date, two Halloweens this year?  A few decorations and a little party. I decorated also for Friday the 13th but hadn't finished so I've post poned the second part of our Friday the 13th for a little while longer. A lot of things have been happening lately, not all good and it's been a bit overwhelming. But since the last Halloween, I've been making some Halloween plans. At the top of my Prop making list is the stained glass window curtain, the pvc pipe flicker candles and a tunnel 

Our Borders is closing down so it'll be slightly more difficult to get my Martha Stewart Halloween issue this year if she does put one out. I'm thinking Ebay, even if it'll probably end up costing the same as a book. 

As for Halloween related purchases, I did end up buying something from Target a few weeks ago, I was in the Clearance area and they had these ceramic letters for $5.01..."Bath" without the "H"  So "Bat", I'll post a photo later along with some of my Friday the 13th celebration when I finally have the Friday the 13th Fright Flick Fest...30 Days of Night, The Blair Witch Project, Freddy VS Jason (the only Friday the 13th related movie I have so far), Silent Hill and The Uninvited. What else should be on the Friday the 13th Fright Flick Fest list?


Angelique


----------

